# new labs- finally starting to get better but I want it to be even better than this.



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

Just got my latest lab results back:

date	3-Oct	16-Nov	27-Dec	10-Feb
TSH	3.1	5.53	7.26	1.93
Free T4	1.2	1	1.1	1.1
Free T3	3	2.6	2.9	2.8
synthroid
DOSE	0	0	50	75

I figured my tsh was better because there are a few hours in the day that I feel AMAZING! However I am surprised that they are this good! My dr said that he would like to get me closer to a tsh of *1* so I really hope he ups me a bit because I still have a period of time every single day that I get very tired/very cold and my body just kind of shuts down.... My appt is in 2 days.
Do you think I am asking too much- to get a slightly higher dose of synthroid, even though I am already so close to a tsh of 1? 
Is it normal to have symptoms at a 1.93, or is this all in my head?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

If I'm reading correctly, you've only been on your current dose for a little over a month...is that correct? You may want to give your body a little more time on the current dose (3-4 more weeks) before working with your doctor on an increase. And if you do increase later, I'm guessing it will only be by 12 mcg instead of 25. 25 might put you into hyper territory.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Excellent advice. Take my word for it, going too fast is not how you want to do it (despite wanting to feel better *now*). Everyone is different, but adjusting by the lowest dose possible at a time (you can split and combine different strengths) you will feel better on the journey.

The symptoms you are feeling are probably from three things:
1) The medication itself working.
2) Your body adjusting everything else to any up/down movement of hormones.
3) The changing TSH and FT3/FT4 level itself (and any antibodies).

Personally, my newbie opinion and $0.02 is that your numbers are looking pretty good and headed the right direction. Avoid pushing yourself into hyper territory; it's not pretty and takes a long time to fully clear up. The fact that your doc wants to see you with a TSH around 1.0 is awesome. You will definitely get there, don't worry! hugs3


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Your labs are a little hard to understand, and i agree with Octavia and Bigfoot that you should wait a little longer before upping your meds.

My reason is that there is a lag time (usually 4-6 weeks) between when your Frees balance and your TSH catches up. There was a big drop in your TSH between Dec and Feb and it may not be done falling/balancing. Not sure if you were hyper before, and i do not think that you want to go there and then have to reduce your meds. a little more time now may save you some time/discomfort in the future.

You are close!!! Best wishes!


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Agreed with all of the above. From those of us who have been through it, those good days are a good sign of more to come. It's hard not to be anxious for it to come faster, but your body needs time to heal and adjust at each phase.

Sounds like your doc has you on the right track  mention your symptoms at your appointment and see what they say, because there is still room for improvement in your numbers.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

damiana9 said:


> Just got my latest lab results back:
> 
> date	3-Oct	16-Nov	27-Dec	10-Feb
> TSH	3.1	5.53	7.26	1.93
> ...


This is very very good!!! Tell your doc what you have told us about your symptoms.

It is good to titrate by small amounts and slowly about every 8 weeks. This ensures a higher success rate.

Please let us know. You do need tweaking. FT3 should come up more, I believe.


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry the results are not easy to read- it looked nice when I put it on the screen, I guess once I posted the spacing messed up.
My appts/ dose adjustments have all been around 6 weeks apart. I thought that by 6 weeks everything was leveled out where it was supposed to be? It was definately a huge jump from december, so I suppose it may still have a bit of moving to do on this dose. I am glad I asked you guys! 
I do intend to tell my doctor about my symptoms but he doesn't go by that much unfortunately. Cold is the only symptom that means anything to him....Not really looking for a new doctor yet though because he is willing to get me to a TSH of 1.
Miltomeal- no, I have never been hyper before- pretty sure I have been slightly hypo my whole life (though no doctor will admit it). Yes, I do want to feel better fast- but you are right- better to take it slow rather than end up feeling bad from being hyper.
Andros-Does synthroid help with the FT3?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

My doctor titrated up every 6 weeks also so it looks like you are due for an increase. You are not close to a TSH of 1, you are close to a TSH of 2! I personally feel much better with my TSH closer to 1 than I do to 2, everyone is different but if you still have some symptoms you need a little bit more.

88 mcg is the next step up and it might be just perfect for you.

Explain to the doctor that you have some periods of the day where you feel great and you are looking for that good feeling ALL the time. You are undermedicated if you are only feeling that way part of the day.

Synthyroid is T4. Your body takes T4 (both from medication and from your thyroid if it is still functioning) and converts it to T3. T3 is what your body uses and FT3 is the measure of the portion of T3 that are unbound and ready for the body to use. If your body is converting well, increasing your T4 medication should result in a FT3 increase.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

damiana9 said:


> Sorry the results are not easy to read- it looked nice when I put it on the screen, I guess once I posted the spacing messed up.
> My appts/ dose adjustments have all been around 6 weeks apart. I thought that by 6 weeks everything was leveled out where it was supposed to be? It was definately a huge jump from december, so I suppose it may still have a bit of moving to do on this dose. I am glad I asked you guys!
> I do intend to tell my doctor about my symptoms but he doesn't go by that much unfortunately. Cold is the only symptom that means anything to him....Not really looking for a new doctor yet though because he is willing to get me to a TSH of 1.
> Miltomeal- no, I have never been hyper before- pretty sure I have been slightly hypo my whole life (though no doctor will admit it). Yes, I do want to feel better fast- but you are right- better to take it slow rather than end up feeling bad from being hyper.
> Andros-Does synthroid help with the FT3?


No; it is my humble opinion that Armour is just perfect provided the patient responds favorably to it. 4 to 1 ratio and it can't get any better than that. 6 weeks is good. What works for you is what is important. Go for it.


----------



## damiana9 (Oct 16, 2011)

well, got a call today that my doctor is sick. He is the most overscheduled doctor ever, which sucks- they are trying to get me in- in 6 weeks! for THIS missed appt! CRAZY. I said- uhhh, no! You can just get ahold of him and have him adjust my dose over the phone since they know my lab results already. THEN I will come back in 6 weeks for a checkup for THAT dose. ugh.


----------

